# '90 Stanza Fan Would not Stop



## Aone (Jan 15, 2008)

I tested the fans using alldata. First test I did was start the engine with the a/c off. then I turned the ac on the fans came on. Then I turned the a/c off the *fans went off*. The engine was cold.

The other test I did was I unplug the fan switch sensor start the engine both fans went on. Stop the engine, plug in the sensor, then restart the engine and the fans did not come on. The engine was cold.

Cold engine meaning it was sit for at least 4 hours on a cool day.

The problem is when the car is hot the fans will turn on but would not shut off. The temperature gauge reads under normal temp and the fans would not turn off.

I tested the fan switch sensor. The resistance increases as the engine gets hot. 

When the engine get cold and I start the engine the fans will stay off until the engine gets hot they will turn but would not turn off.



Any ideas?


----------



## Aone (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh, well this problem is solved. I changed the fan switch sensor and the plug which did not solve the problem. Verified continuity all over the fan circuit. Power and ground are all good.

Then on a really hot day, I noticed the temperature gauge reading really high. Then it got way high. The fans was roaring. I cooled it down and brought it home.

I did not bother troubleshoot anything - it was a classic sign that the thermostat was stuck closed.

The next day, I changed the thermostat. A week ago since, and the temperature is normal and the fan works normal again. It turns on and off like the old days.

Hope this help others.


----------

